# Swatch Irony Chronograph



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another recent addition to my collection is this rather nice Swatch Irony chronograph. It's a big ol' lump being some 50mm across including the crown & a huge 18mm thick! Part of this thickness is accounted for by the domed crystal. Overall it's in good condition - I don't think it's been worn much - but needs a new battery. I'm not a chronograph sort of chap, & it's too big for me really anyway, so it may well appear on the sales forum before too long. Being aluminium it's very light to wear. What may not be apparent from the photo is that the dial has a sort of glossy carbon fibre finish which looks pretty cool. The bezel rotates & it's 200m water resistant - though I can't see how given that neither the crown or pushers screw down & there's a battery hatch on the back







!!


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

It is a big bugger and looks a lot nicer than in your pic Paul, the carbon (effect) dial looked great to me.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

That's some beast Paul, I like the dial


----------

